# Forum for Older Writers



## Sam (Nov 1, 2013)

Recently, there has been some talk of creating a new section for writers of an older persuasion to chat about writing in general and anything else that interests them. I'm not one to put stock in segregation, but if there's a demand for such a place on the forum, I have no problem creating it. So, if that is something that you feel would interest you, be sure to drop in here and leave a 'yes' vote in the poll. 

PS: The poll will close after a period of time (I suggest two weeks, but I'm good if someone would like to see it left open a week or two longer) so be sure to get your vote in as soon as you can.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 1, 2013)

This is a new idea.  Did someone ask for this?  Where are my glasses?  Am I a member of this forum?

What this place needs is a section for older people.  We should start a poll.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 1, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> This is a new idea.  Did someone ask for this?  Where are my glasses?  Am I a member of this forum?
> 
> What this place needs is a section for older people.  We should start a poll.



Your glasses are right next to your little blue pills.   :surprise:


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Nov 1, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> This is a new idea.  Did someone ask for this?  Where are my glasses?  Am I a member of this forum?
> 
> What this place needs is a section for older people.  We should start a poll.



LOL!  That says it all I think.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 1, 2013)

I see the vote is going against the idea.  Strange.  If someone asked for a special section for ethnicity--and we got a negative vote--most would accuse the dissenters of racism.

Ageism on the job is illegal here, and should be.  So I find it hard to believe that writers, supposedly the creative demographic of society, tolerate bigotry.

Now, it would be nice to have a little area for differing themes.  But it's not a deal breaker.  I fear that uncovering our less enlightened side might do more damage than good.  I'm disappointed, and I hope the tide changes for the better.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Nov 1, 2013)

There. Little better now, lol. I guess my vote didn't take before... internet issues are fun!


----------



## escorial (Nov 1, 2013)

will there be tea and biscuits served daily?


----------



## popsprocket (Nov 1, 2013)

Why not just form  a group?

There's one for young writers.


----------



## Jon M (Nov 1, 2013)

I was under the impression that if any group is in the minority, it is young writers. 

Also seems inaccurate to suggest that old age is on equal footing with racial/gender issues. I could see discusions centering around writers like Junot Diaz, Alice Walker, and many, many others, in that kind of forum; what exactly would you discuss in a geezer subforum?

Just in case it's not clear, I voted* no*.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 1, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Also seems inaccurate to suggest that old age is on equal footing with racial/gender issues.



Oh, no, it's an equal and actionable infraction.  You fire an older person in my state and you can get sued blue, just like firing a person of color.

So if ageism is not serious here, then it releases me from any guilt or wrongdoing if I vote against the kids.  I mean, turn-about is fair play, isn't it?

See the issue now?  It's only serious when it's you who are disenfranchised.  To give you an example of this thing, I was once a member of a knife collectors forum and we found there were many Sicilians.  We exchanged a handful of posts in Italian, and sure enough, some entitled kid whined to the mods.  Yet, I had read some of the whiners posts, and he had the worst mouth of all.  He could dish it out, but not take it.

If older members wish to congregate, we can still do so on PM or in e-mails.  It's the idea of considering our wants and needs as just being trivial that you should be concerned about.  Once you set the precedent sooner or later it will used on you.


----------



## Jon M (Nov 1, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, no, it's an equal and actionable infraction.  You fire an older person in my state and you can get sued blue, just like firing a person of color.


Good thing we're not discussing terminations, then, but the creation of a totally useless forum.



> If older members wish to congregate, we can still do so on PM or in e-mails.


Most of the regulars here are either approaching middle-age, or well into it.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 1, 2013)

In real life older people and younger people tend to congregate in separate places from time to time where they feel more comfortable.  The idea of separate places where people CAN go, is not the same as if people HAD to congregate in different places.


----------



## Terry D (Nov 1, 2013)

As a sixty year old member of this forum I feel no 'need' for a seperate area, certainly no 'want'. The group suggestion is the best recourse, in my opinion. Not offering special consideration to a protected group is not the same thing as discrimination. The whole idea is too PC for my taste.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't understand. This is a fairly open forum, and plenty of older people post here from what I see. Is it really necessary? I'd say the same if there was a, "young people," section. Like-minded people are attracted towards each other wherever you post, so I'm not sure what it would achieve. If there are things older people cannot discuss outside of a dedicated or even exclusive area, then I'll vote _yes_.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Nov 2, 2013)

> Most of the regulars here are either approaching middle-age, or well into it.



Writing as a veteran as opposed to a regular, though as someone who used to be and would still be a regular if time allowed, I'd like to ask at what point would one qualify for such a forum?

I'm 38. I'm not young, but nor am I middle-aged. I'm somewhere in the middle. I have a joke with my wife, who is six months older than me, that whilst she is in her late thirties (39), I'm still clinging to my mid-to-late thirties (39). But it's all irrelevant really, I think. Perhaps a more suitable sub-forum or group to be established is one titled something like: _No Silly Questions Allowed Whatsoever.
_
Of course, new threads would be vetted by a panel of more mature members to ensure silly questions weren't posted.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Nov 2, 2013)

Lewdog said:


> In real life older people and younger people tend to congregate in separate places from time to time where they feel more comfortable.  The idea of separate places where people CAN go, is not the same as if people HAD to congregate in different places.



Exactly. I'm 33, and this forum suggestion doesn't really apply to me (unless I've really missed something - I mean my kids think I'm old, but... ) yet I have a difficult time understanding the opposition to it. Why is it any different than having a separate area for horror vs romance? It doesn't mean I have to pigeonhole myself and never read/write horror if I post something in romance, right? 

It should be viewed as an option, and I don't see anything wrong with having options. I certainly don't understand why people are so opposed to it?


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

SungmanituTanka said:


> It doesn't mean I have to pigeonhole myself and never read/write horror if I post something in romance, right?...I certainly don't understand why people are so opposed to it?



Your view mirrors my own.  What are younger writers afraid of?  The graybeards speaking in code?

In a former knife collecting forum they had a "European section."  I went there one time and found Farsi spoken and lots of word spellings like "colour."  No one batted an eyelash.  One of the mods opined that Europeans felt "more comfortable" with that section option.

(I then joked to him that I agreed, we should make a more familiar setting available.  So I called INS and had their green cards checked, just like on any other day in the real world...)

One of the reasons I left the old creative writing forum was having to trip over a dozen zombie-fairy-Katniss stories to find something written in other than monosyllable words.  Besides, I think another older person would make a better reviewer for a critique on some of "our" themes.

BTW, spinner, at 33 you're getting up there.  An NFL running back at that age is prefaced by descriptions of his hamstrings and knees.


----------



## Robert_S (Nov 2, 2013)

purged


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

Robert_S said:


> While I'm not for making a sub-forum, I think a group would be a good idea.



From a practical standpoint we might have to settle for that to squelch the whiners.  

But I do wonder what would happen if the reverse idea would have been proffered.  Suppose that a group of kids wrote to the mods and said they needed a place to write where "antiquated themes" from before 1991 could be discussed without being excoriated for being simplistic and chocked full of Mary Sues.

Heck, even that would be an improvement.  I could just avoid the place.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Nov 2, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Your view mirrors my own.  What are younger writers afraid of?  The graybeards speaking in code?
> 
> In a former knife collecting forum they had a "European section."  I went there one time and found Farsi spoken and lots of word spellings like "colour."  No one batted an eyelash.  One of the mods opined that Europeans felt "more comfortable" with that section option.
> 
> ...



Well, you should speak in code. Give the younger ones something to exercise their brain around, lol. 

I think what you're looking for in a reviewer is maturity, not necessarily age, but I agree since it's more common with age. I get bored with the zombie-fairy-katniss stories too, lol. 

Whew! Glad I'm not an NFL running back!


----------



## Robert_S (Nov 2, 2013)

purged


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 2, 2013)

I assume we'd then create a women-only subforum, a non-heteronormative subforum, a subforum for each and every race and ethnicity, a British, an American, a Canadian, and an Australian subforums? I would like that. I would like a subforum for straight white female academics in their mid-thirties. Obviously nobody else can understand my particular viewpoint, and god knows I'm not interested in understanding theirs, so it's probably best that I just converse with myself.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh how I miss the "Like" button.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 2, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Besides, I think another older person would make a better reviewer for a critique on some of "our" themes.



This isn't the right mindset to have. Your best critiques are going to come from (no offense to anyone here, every critique is more than worthy) Lasm, JonM, Leyline, Sam, Tiamat, and ppsage...and most likely they'll never stop in to see the stories floating around in the geezer section. So, ultimately everyone that posts in that section will be missing out on the best advice offered on the site. And in turn, the same opinions and ideas will constantly be circulated, limiting any chance of progression.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

lasm said:


> I assume we'd then create a women-only subforum, a non-heteronormative subforum, a subforum for each and every race and ethnicity, a British, an American, a Canadian, and an Australian subforums? I would like that. I would like a subforum for straight white female academics in their mid-thirties. Obviously nobody else can understand my particular viewpoint, and god knows I'm not interested in understanding theirs, so it's probably best that I just converse with myself.



Oh, I understand your perspective, and I'm sympathetic, but that's not where I'm coming from.

To draw a parallel, I've found that often the most strident criticism comes from people "not in the game."

In my area the loudest voices about guns and mandatory motorcycle helmets come from people who neither shoot nor ride--the very people with the least experience.

My guess is that if we broke the vote down by an age demographic the kids would be one side and the graybeards on the other.  But follow me--_they do not have come there_.  Attendance isn't mandatory like required reading on Star Trek.  And other forums do offer sections for women and Europeans, so why not here?

What is the real complaint?  My guess is "ego."  In a section where youth is not "special" the kids feel slighted.

_*Edit:  Here's a compromise the mods might want to consider.  Open this section with a sunset date, like 30, 60 or 90 days.  If the plan dies on the vine, sobeit.  But if it's as successful as in other places...*_


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 2, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> Oh, I understand your perspective, and I'm sympathetic, but that's not where I'm coming from.
> 
> To draw a parallel, I've found that often the most strident criticism comes from people "not in the game."
> 
> ...




I can't get behind any argument on age. It's pointless, and I really don't think anyone on here cares except for you Tourist. It's never been mentioned with as much gusto before. And I doubt the younger generation is going to be offended, or feel left out. Your idea of younger people is way off base. Look at Cadence...I think he's sixteen now. Could you really tell? Does he act like a disenfranchised angry youth? No.

If Stephen King, Jack Ketchum, Neil Gaiman, Cormac McCarthy, or any other professional writer that was older posted on here without any identification, you'd think they were in their mid twenties, early thirties. The thing is, there is no reason to segregate ages in art. I see just as many young people as I do older at Judas Priest and Black Sabbath shows, horror film showings, horror conventions, the books they carry with them, etc. 

Art is age free if you ask me.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> I can't get behind any argument on age. It's pointless, and I really don't think anyone on here cares except for you Tourist.



Not by my e-mail and PMs.

But what are people really afraid of?  The false premise of being marginalized?  Not getting to play with all of the really cool toys?

In another thread you yourself mentioned a thread topic as being "beaten to death."  For people of my age there are lots of themes and stories that are simply old stuff rehashed from better authors just a scant few years ago.  A "research button" could cure that.

I just offered to put the idea to the test.  Are you implying that the kids are such 'fraidy cats that the idea of possibly being dethroned for a few months rends their self esteem to tatters?

If that's the case we're in worse peril than I thought.

_(And as an ancillary example, Madison used to have a reading room, with coffee and suitable décor called "The Women's Room."  Same deal.  Even here in the hotbed of communist activity the place got ripped as a hang-out for lesbians and men-haters.  It was just a place where women talked over tea.  Heck, men have had that privilege for years--the places are known as "Harley shops."  That's my objective.) _


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 2, 2013)

Please, show examples where people are expressing a sense of fear over the idea. I don't see any opposition, simply opinions stating it's not something that's needed. Or rather, pointless...and that's coming from older members, too.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> Please, show examples where people are expressing a sense of fear over the idea. I don't see any opposition, simply opinions stating it's not something that's needed. Or rather, pointless...and that's coming from older members, too.



I see this more as a "put up or shut up" situation.  The detractors are deriding a condition that hasn't even been implemented yet but is successful in other places.

Again, if the kids had a place called "Strong Female Lead With A Bow And Arrow" they'd gush and crash the server.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 2, 2013)

Hmmm. Voting against is opposition. I don't care one way or the other. If it gets used then why not? Then the  arguments can go in the trash and the majority may go stuff it.  I notice that "geezer' seems bandied about. The 'wet-behinds' have their behinds hurt so easily. Good thing that only geezers can be ageists. I think you should get off his lawn. *oop!* Now I've squirted you with my hose.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 2, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I see this more as a "put up or shut up" situation.  The detractors are deriding a condition that hasn't even been implemented yet but is successful in other places.
> 
> Again, if the kids had a place called "Strong Female Lead With A Bow And Arrow" they'd gush and crash the server.



From me? It's a show me where people are scared, and if you can't, stop using terms like afraid or scared. There was a poll offered, so expect some to vote "No." 

Dude, you're generalizing here. The young people don't need a subforum because they don't see age when they come to a forum, but ideas.


----------



## SungmanituTanka (Nov 2, 2013)

So you say this...



FleshEater said:


> This isn't the right mindset to have. Your best critiques are going to come from (no offense to anyone here, every critique is more than worthy) Lasm, JonM, Leyline, Sam, Tiamat, and ppsage...and most likely they'll never stop in to see the stories floating around in the geezer section. So, ultimately everyone that posts in that section will be missing out on the best advice offered on the site. And in turn, the same opinions and ideas will constantly be circulated, limiting any chance of progression.



And then you say this.. 





FleshEater said:


> From me? It's a show me where people are scared, and if you can't, stop using terms like afraid or scared. There was a poll offered, so expect some to vote "No."
> 
> Dude, you're generalizing here. The young people don't need a subforum because they don't see age when they come to a forum, but ideas.



So you call them 'geezers' and then you claim that they will never progress and will just continue to recirculate the same opinions and ideas, because older people apparently can't have original thoughts? And only young people see 'ideas' instead of 'age'. Your generalizations are better somehow?


----------



## Robert_S (Nov 2, 2013)

purged


----------



## Sam (Nov 2, 2013)

I didn't create this thread for people to accuse others of ageism or any other kind of discrimination. Your vote is enough; you don't need to tell anyone whether you voted yes, no, or why.


----------



## Gavrushka (Nov 2, 2013)

There are going to be threads that will tend to attract the attention of different age groups. - I carry enough years to rejoice when pile cream is on offer, so maybe a strategically titled thread is all that is necessary to let those of an age gather together.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

FleshEater said:


> The young people don't need a subforum because they don't see age when they come to a forum, but ideas.



That's the issue right there--it's not about them, it's about older members here.

Frankly, I don't ask a kid permission if I can drive my own car, so I'm not about to ask him for permission to think.  I wish the mods would have mandated that the voting be done by the people it effects--those of us over 50 years of age.


----------



## Jon M (Nov 2, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> That's the issue right there--it's not about them, it's about older members here.


Old people don't see age either because ... well, I guess the joke writes itself at this point.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

Sam said:


> I didn't create this thread for people to accuse others of ageism or any other kind of discrimination. Your vote is enough; you don't need to tell anyone whether you voted yes, no, or why.



Sam, as you know, when a controversial topic arises in any forum, not just ours, PMs and e-mails fly around like mad.  So it is here.

The reason this was brought up was that there was discussion behind the scenes, and not just by those of us over 50 years of age.  And one of the reasons the subject had legs was that you are seeing how the topic plays with those not even involved.

"They" don't see the need or the reason, hence "we" should drop the issue.  It doesn't effect them, so why do they care what "we" do?

We're not talking about a password protected area of the forum.  We're talking about a cyber roundtable.  Just as mods jump on people who wax too political, the threads would be geared under the control of the designated mod to comment and focus on issues of our demographic.

That's it.  So why are the kids acting like kids?  There is no adult age forum yet.  There is no formalized structure yet.  There is no mod assigned to coordinate topics yet.  There is nothing yet.

Talk about crying before you're hurt.  I'll bet that if the section is formed there will be a finite group of older writers discussing their books in progress which contain ideals important only to us.

After a brief period I'll bet the kids don't go there at all.  But to hear their argument now this thing has to stomped out or Armageddon is upon us!

Old people want to freely associate on our topics, period.

Edit:  Sam, if it will stop the controversy, start two sections.  Decide on the nomenclature, but call them something like "Youth Topics" and "Plus-50 Discussions."  Easy-peasy.  Those interested can go where they wish.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 2, 2013)

I am 69, but I don't segregate myself from younger people in real life, and I have no desire to do so here. Most of my friends and acquaintances are younger than me, my partner is (Does quick adding up) 14 years younger than me, I have never felt it an issue. As I have a chronic disease I am not physically able to keep pace sometimes nowadays, but that is not an issue here. In my experience the sort of older people who don't want to associate with younger people are a bit rigid in their way of thinking, not open to or having new ideas on the whole, I certainly want to avoid that as long as I can.

So I voted 'No' because a dedicated section for older writers would hold no special appeal to me. On the other hand if other people did want it I see no harm in them having it, I might even write a Vampire love story or a tale of the ressurected, walking dead to entertain them


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

And, Olly, if the kids wanted one section of their very own I would vote for it in their behalf, as well.  I'm not sure they get that, and I'm glad you broached the subject.


----------



## FleshEater (Nov 2, 2013)

SungmanituTanka said:


> So you say this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me clear this up.

The geezer comment was tongue in cheek. If it's offensive, for whatever reason, I'll remove it. 

The progressive comment was to reflect the idea of using a sub-forum made up of members of a certain age, not that they don't have original thoughts, but that they're limiting themselves to their group, and ultimately to the number of ideas brought to the table. 

The ideas as opposed to age was directed towards The Tourist only, not to the entire populous of older users here. I apologize if that wasn't more clear. 

And for the record, I'm 29 and didn't vote because this really doesn't concern me.


----------



## patskywriter (Nov 2, 2013)

I can't even tell who's who around here because most people's avatars represent kittens and bunnies. Because I work in isolation, I enjoy interacting with just about anyone with interesting ideas.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 2, 2013)

patskywriter said:


> I can't even tell who's who around here because most people's avatars represent kittens and bunnies. Because I work in isolation, I enjoy interacting with just about anyone with interesting ideas.


Is that you in your avatar? It is me in mine, but the photo is a few years old, as he is advocating an 'Oldies 'special' I am guessing The Tourist is using an old photo too, or he has a remarkable head of hair, or he wears a wig which seems totally out of character, and impracticable on a bike anyway  Maybe he inherited it from his Sicilian Grandmother and he still looks like that, lucky man if he does.


----------



## SarahStrange (Nov 2, 2013)

> Talk about crying before you're hurt.



I think you think that people are more upset than they actually are. It seems the overwhelming feeling from the 'kids' (as you so generally say) is akin to a shoulder shrug. Whatever. Does it matter to them? Not really. If you want a place for writers over 50 to talk about things that interest them, whatever (though this seems like a large generalization. Are all over 50 year olds interested in the same things? I don't know). 

Personally, I think it would be more effective to have a place where only 'mature'/'over 50' subjects are allowed (but who decides what topics are 'mature'/'over 50' topics?) rather than to restricting the age. Some young people have had more life experience than their lower amount of years suggests. If they aren't over 50 and aren't supposed to be involved in that thread, their opinions are lost though they may be entirely valid. It also seems like it's not only the 'kids' that don't see the need for this. So maybe using the term 'kids' over and over again isn't as close to the truth as you think it is. If you really want this and it doesn't pan out, maybe make a group. There's a young writers group actually. I think that just starting a group (like the young writers did) instead of asking for a whole separate place on the forum might be less hassle anyways. But ya know, in the end it's whatever.


----------



## Cran (Nov 2, 2013)

popsprocket said:


> Why not just form  a group?


This is indeed the simplest solution - form your own group, open or closed, dedicated to whatever purpose suits your needs.

To access the *Groups page*, where you have the option of joining any of the open groups or creating your own group: open your profile page, and scroll down the left column to find Groups (and Join Groups link) below Albums and above Recent Visitors. Click on the Join Groups link and go from there. Or, scroll to the top of any page and click on the *Groups* tab.

Of course, being responsible for your own space might be more effort than intended.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

Cran said:


> This is indeed the simplest solution - form your own group, open or closed, dedicated to whatever purpose suits your needs.



Already in the works.  Of course, the forum won't be involved.  We've learned our lesson from the discourse with the kids.  We'll correspond privately.  The matter is officially closed.

I did drop Sam a note to thank him.  It's not the forum that erred.


----------



## SarahStrange (Nov 2, 2013)

> The matter is officially closed.



Well, darn. It's been such an entertaining conversation.


----------



## The Tourist (Nov 2, 2013)

SarahStrange said:


> Well, darn. It's been such an entertaining conversation.



And enlightening, in a negative way.  We're already corresponding.  So why share anything?  In the end, it's the kids that shot themselves in the foot.  We were already working.


----------



## shadowwalker (Nov 2, 2013)

I wonder why the assumption that it's "the kids" that don't want the subforum. I didn't see anything in the poll that asks for the age of the voter. I voted against because I don't see the need, and I'm a couple months from 59. I'm just wondering why all the antagonism toward the younger members, since I've seen no cause for it in all the time I've been a member here.


----------



## SarahStrange (Nov 2, 2013)

> In the end, it's the kids that shot themselves in the foot.



I'm not sure how the 'kids' would be suffering, seeing as they wouldn't be allowed to post in this separate 'over 50' forum anyways. I guess in the end, they won't have to hear about it anymore. Which, ya know, can be taken however.

Good luck trying to get this off its feet somewhere else, though.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 3, 2013)

True story:  When I was quite a bit younger and my grandfather was still alive, everyday, and I mean EVERYday, my grandfather and his friends would meet at a restaurant or at the donut shop in the morning to have coffee and shoot the bull.  Well one day I was off school and I really wanted to tag along so I could see what they talked about.  I mean they had to be solving world issues, or maybe discussing how to split an atom right?  Well if only reality was as good as fiction.  It was the most boring hour and a half of my life.  They talked about who had the coolest Case knife collection, who hated the President more, who knew the most people in the obituary section of the local paper, and many more 'watching the paint dry' type topics.

As I mentioned somewhere else recently, one of the major problems we have in society today is we worry to much about other people's business than our own.  In my own opinion it's part of why there is so much negativity in the world.  So many people complain about what little piece of the world someone else has, instead of their own.  Worst of all, most people have gotten so bitter they would rather no one have anything, if they aren't going to have a little bit of it themselves.

I'm not even voting on the topic because well, I have no stake in the game.  I just find it hard to process why people would be mad that people who are somewhat older may want a place they can discuss topics that may pertain to people of their age without having to muddle through posts or have to argue with people who have no clue what they are talking about.  Take for example retirement questions, medication questions, supplemental insurance questions, dating for widowed people, etc., is that really that offensive that there is a place for members of a certain age?


----------



## justanothernickname (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't care what y'all do. Call me when you decide!


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think anyone is angry or offended. I read a few sardonic remarks, but the main vibe I'm getting is that people don't think a new part of the forum should be dedicated to members who have lived longer than others. There was a poll, and more people voted no than yes. There are systems in place on the site already that could pretty much fulfill what was requested here, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 3, 2013)

shadowwalker said:


> I wonder why the assumption that it's "the kids" that don't want the subforum. I didn't see anything in the poll that asks for the age of the voter. I voted against because I don't see the need, and I'm a couple months from 59. I'm just wondering why all the antagonism toward the younger members, since I've seen no cause for it in all the time I've been a member here.


This. Except I am month over sixty nine.


> Take for example retirement questions, medication questions, supplemental insurance questions, dating for widowed people, etc., is that really that offensive that there is a place for members of a certain age?


As a chronically ill, retired, widower, (Wow, not often I think of myself that way) I can't think of any issues that I would want to bring up concerning these things on a writing forum, they don't pertain to my writing, and I certainly would not wish to see such an area become an excuse to re-introduce a general discussion section.


----------

